# Will Jimmer be different than Redick and Morrison?



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm curious if people think Jimmer Fredette will be more successful in the pros than JJ Redick and Adam Morrison, and why. (and this isn't just a white thing, I could also ask for comparisons to Randolph Childress)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes. Definitely more successful than Morrison. I'm not entirely sure he'll be better than Redick mainly because Jimmer might need a high volume of shots to get going. He'll probably be a worse defender than Redick but a better playmaker and scorer. Dude's surprisingly quick and extremely crafty.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jimmer proved to be a very good passer as well, I can seem him being a solid point guard in the NBA, not so much on the defensive end but theres a lot of successful guys out there like Mike Bibby


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Fredette is an okay passer. If he gets anyone except Michael Jordan to give him a second NBA contract that will put him well ahead of Ammo. Redick is a good sixth man and might end up better than that. I would guess that what Redick is now is pretty close to Fredette's ceiling, but my feeling is that he is going to be a poor man's Stephen Curry...See I just compared him to a black guy, you can do that too if you want.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> Fredette is an okay passer. If he gets anyone except Michael Jordan to give him a second NBA contract that will put him well ahead of Ammo. Redick is a good sixth man and might end up better than that. I would guess that what Redick is now is pretty close to Fredette's ceiling, but my feeling is that he is going to be a poor man's Stephen Curry...See I just compared him to a black guy, you can do that too if you want.


Why are you a mod? Why not move this to the proper forum?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am the mod of a different forum, and the sort of mod who really doesn't moderate a lot. You should complain to my boss, maybe he won't give me my bonus this year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

No. He's not the shooter Redick was.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Best case for Jimmer.. Ben Gordon.. Worst case for Jimmer.. Damon Jones


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He can be a lot worse than Damon Jones. Damon Jones had a 10 year career.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> He can be a lot worse than Damon Jones. Damon Jones had a 10 year career.


Oh i know.. thats just where i feel he will fit in.. somewhere between a ben gordon and damon jones.. i think at the very worst jimmer has the drive to carve himself out a career in this league


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He can definitely do better than Morrison. But then again Slava Medvedenko had a better career than Adam Morrison.

I don't see why he can't be as good as JJ Redick. With a bit more work Jimmer can be as good of a shooter and he's a lot more agile.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Luckily for Jimmer, he has the Tyler Hansbrough effect going for him. See no one brings him up because well he's not a bum and he was a better player than Morrison and Redick in college. Like I said, luckily for Jimmer pretty much everyone thinks he has no shot of being a star in the NBA, that will work to his advantage.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't Redick like 10th all time in NCAA scoring? I seem to recall him doing that at in a very good basketball conference also. I had not realized Jimmer was that good...Total ****ing nonsense.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Luckily for Jimmer, he has the Tyler Hansbrough effect going for him. See no one brings him up because well he's not a bum and he was a better player than Morrison and Redick in college. Like I said, luckily for Jimmer pretty much everyone thinks he has no shot of being a star in the NBA, that will work to his advantage.


What are you talking about?

As far as Jimmer is concerned, it's hard to be any worse than Morrison. He'll have no problem doing that. Will he be a better player than Redick? Maybe, but it's not a gimme.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

HB said:


> Luckily for Jimmer, he has the Tyler Hansbrough effect going for him. See no one brings him up because well he's not a bum and he was a better player than Morrison and Redick in college. Like I said, luckily for Jimmer pretty much everyone thinks he has no shot of being a star in the NBA, that will work to his advantage.


What a horrible post in many ways. 

Didn't a team draft Hansbrough in the lottery? Did they not think he would have a shot in the NBA?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man people were talking of Ammo like he was going to be a star, especially that zagsfan guy. No one thought Hansbrough would be a star and many people bashed that Pacers pick.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hansbrough is exactly what most people thought he would be, a roleplayer. That is not a star in case you are confusing the two terms. Anyone who claimed he was going to be a star is sadly mistaken, anyone who claims he is a star should consider speaking with a mental health professional.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Some didnt even think he would have a career in the NBA, talk less roleplayer


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Hansbrough wants to be a star he should get started. On November 1st he is going to be 26 years old, Lebron will be 26 for a month after that and Chris Paul will be 26 until the end of next regular season


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol even I dont think he will be a star, but the point is a few thought Ammo would. Wait didn't your team draft Ammo? Hansbrough has too many limitations to ever be anything but a role player, but he can be a very good one.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You should go look up how I cursed them for that. I wanted Brandon Roy even though I knew how risky it was to take him with his knee. You wouldn't have to look very hard to figure that much out.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So a bunch of nobodies on a basketball forum bashed hansborough and that helped his career?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Man people were talking of Ammo like he was going to be a star, especially that zagsfan guy. No one thought Hansbrough would be a star and many people bashed that Pacers pick.


....and your track record of NBA knowledge (or lackthereof) has made you a laughingstock around this joint.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: ironic coming from you


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> :laugh: ironic coming from you


C'mon bro, you being a clown has become common knowledge around these parts. 

This isn't some kind of secret.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hey I have made my fair share of ridiculous statements, but the last person that should be saying anything particularly making any statements in a thread about Adam Morrison is you zagsfan. Your ridiculous comments quota is right there with the very best of em'


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HB said:


> Luckily for Jimmer, he has the Tyler Hansbrough effect going for him. See no one brings him up because well he's not a bum and he was a better player than Morrison and Redick in college. Like I said, luckily for Jimmer pretty much everyone thinks he has no shot of being a star in the NBA, that will work to his advantage.


He was maybe better than Morrison in college, but Redick was definitely better at Duke. Did more on better teams in a much better conference. Considering that JJ's turned himself into a viable shooting guard in the NBA, not just a camp-and-chuck specialist, Jimmer would do very well for himself if he became the point guard equivalent of that. I don't see a reason that he can't be a slightly more athletic Eddie House, but I also don't really see a way he can be a _good_ starter, either.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> He was maybe better than Morrison in college, but Redick was definitely better at Duke. Did more on better teams in a much better conference. Considering that JJ's turned himself into a viable shooting guard in the NBA, not just a camp-and-chuck specialist, Jimmer would do very well for himself if he became the point guard equivalent of that. I don't see a reason that he can't be a slightly more athletic Eddie House, but I also don't really see a way he can be a _good_ starter, either.


House was a machine at ASU. Didn't he get like 63 points in a game?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:hano: We probably have better ballhandlers than Eddie House on this site. I haven't seem him get a damn assist in ages. Jimmer is infinitely better. 

But Jimmer will be better than both. Morrison is out of the picture, Redick is a three point specialist. Jimmer will be a high end backup point guard in the right situation, and if he lands in a situation where he gets shot he might do 16 ppg or something like that. Redick couldn't approach that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> :hano: We probably have better ballhandlers than Eddie House on this site. I haven't seem him get a damn assist in ages. Jimmer is infinitely better.
> 
> But Jimmer will be better than both. Morrison is out of the picture, Redick is a three point specialist. Jimmer will be a high end backup point guard in the right situation, and if he lands in a situation where he gets shot he might do 16 ppg or something like that. Redick couldn't approach that.


Damn assists! Son of a bitch! Badass!

What was the point of that gif?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You people actually think Jimmer will run point? Seriously? At least I know GMs are the only idiots on the basketball landscape.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Damn assists! Son of a bitch! Badass!
> 
> What was the point of that gif?


Get off my dick about that **** for the last time. Get over it.

And Fredette can pass and handle the ball. It doesn't take much to run a second unit. Just handle the ball and run plays, stop acting like I said he was going to average 6 apg or something. And namecalling doesn't serve anyone either.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Fredette is pretty much going to have to be a point guard unless he can score a ton better than I think he will. He is not going to be able to defend the two so that makes him a one. He isn't going to be able to defend good ones either, so he's going to be a backup 1.

Seriously Redick is a pretty good player. It wasn't a fluke when Chicago offered him that contract last year and it wasn't a fluke when Orlando matched. They really had no choice and you always have a choice when a guy is not pretty good. If Fredette ever gets as good as Redick as now he will have worked just as hard and as long as Redick has now, and that will be about as good as he'll ever be.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

There are guys in the D-League who can run a unit better than Jimmer. They're on the minimum salary and won't chuck either.

And as far as shooting, Jimmer isn't special with his shooting. He's a very good shooter but those guys are a dime a dozen. He isn't as good of a shooter as that Goudelock dude.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

why is it when i think of jimmer b.j armstrong comes to mind?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> There are guys in the D-League who can run a unit better than Jimmer. They're on the minimum salary and won't chuck either.
> 
> And as far as shooting, Jimmer isn't special with his shooting. He's a very good shooter but those guys are a dime a dozen. He isn't as good of a shooter as that Goudelock dude.


So now he's not a special shooter.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Just on shooting? No he isn't. You don't seem to realize how "easy" of a skill shooting is for a specialist to acquire. Obviously Jimmer has other skills that set him apart, but he isn't as good of a shooter as a lot of guys just in this draft. Jon Diebler for instance.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Diebler is a spot up shooter, Jimmer can shoot from anywhere on the floor not just 3pt range. They are not comparable.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Fredette is a good college shot creator, exactly like Morrison was. What he has on Morrison is that he might potentially be able to do more than score. Where his problem lies is that there's no evidence that he has that one great skill upon which you can build a NBA career. He needs to be great at one thing like shooting, rebounding or passing to be able to carve out a role so that he can get a chance to develop. 

I really do not know that he is that good at anything, because I think he's going to have trouble getting his shot off no matter how good a shooter he is. Of course if he could somehow get to Miami that would be an ideal situation for him since he'd probably be open all night. I think the guy is going to be a backup point guard and how good he will be depends a lot on how hard he works on his weaknesses. Right now his lack of defense looks like it could really cut his career short if he does not work hard to fix it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Just on shooting? No he isn't. You don't seem to realize how "easy" of a skill shooting is for a specialist to acquire. Obviously Jimmer has other skills that set him apart, but he isn't as good of a shooter as a lot of guys just in this draft. Jon Diebler for instance.


Jimmer can shoot off the dribble and get his off quickly with not much room. Guys like that aren't a dime a dozen.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> Fredette is a good college shot creator, exactly like Morrison was. What he has on Morrison is that he might potentially be able to do more than score. Where his problem lies is that there's no evidence that he has that one great skill upon which you can build a NBA career. He needs to be great at one thing like shooting, rebounding or passing to be able to carve out a role so that he can get a chance to develop.
> 
> I really do not know that he is that good at anything, because I think he's going to have trouble getting his shot off no matter how good a shooter he is. Of course if he could somehow get to Miami that would be an ideal situation for him since he'd probably be open all night. I think the guy is going to be a backup point guard and how good he will be depends a lot on how hard he works on his weaknesses. Right now his lack of defense looks like it could really cut his career short if he does not work hard to fix it.


Yeah, he has _Dan Dickau_ written all over him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Its an interesting debate. I think the Jimmer is a hell of a lot more athletic than Morrison, but Morrison is a hell of a lot more 6'8 than Jimmer. 

Fredette doesn't have blow by speed, but he can handle the ball vs pressure and I do believe he has the court vision/feel to run a team for stretches. 

People quickly forget that he used to be more of a pass first point guard back when Lee Cummard was the man on that team. He was extremely efficient. 

His main skill is taking extremely difficult shots, and that is a problem for prospects that aren't athletic enough to be an go-to scorer. It was Morrison's problem, although Morrison turned out to be a pretty poor spot up shooter and I don't think that will be the case with the Jimmer. 

I could see him becoming a Derek Fisher type PG...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Jimmer can shoot off the dribble and get his off quickly with not much room. Guys like that aren't a dime a dozen.


Yeah well, we'll see how much shooting off the dribble he does in the NBA.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> Get off my dick about that **** for the last time. Get over it.
> 
> And Fredette can pass and handle the ball. It doesn't take much to run a second unit. Just handle the ball and run plays, stop acting like I said he was going to average 6 apg or something. And namecalling doesn't serve anyone either.


It's amazing how you drew so many incorrect conclusions from my joke of a post.

:hano:

In what world was any of that name calling?

I think the confusion started is you thought somehow I was comparing House to anyone when all I said was that he was a scoring beast in college. Doesn't mean I think he's a good shot blocker, ball handler, passer or compared him to Jimmer.

Should I of put "OT to threat title" before the post?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jimmer strikes me as a Derek Fisher with better scoring.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pretty good article that puts a little more substance to the "feeling" I have about Jimmer and comes to the same conclusion:

http://espn.go.com/blog/TrueHoop/post/_/id/30321/will-jimmers-skills-translate-to-next-level



> Superficially, Fredette’s scoring volume has inflated his value to the point where he may be a lottery pick. His ceiling is lower than others because of his age, and his ability to develop into a passer is in question. When evaluating the entire package, Fredette projects better to the NBA as a late first-round or early second-round pick, given his one specialty skill. That way, he can begin to carve out a career as a designated shooter, with a chance to improve his overall game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats the description of Jon Diebler


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Diebler looked horrible in the pre draft camp...He looked like unathletic and stiff as a board. I see him as a Texas Legend 6th or 7th man.

or maybe, he can play in Europe where they are more fundamentally sound:laugh:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Thats the description of Jon Diebler


Diebler is more one dimensional and unathletic than Jimmer to be sure, but the NBA is not the same as college. Jimmer is a 6'2'' shooting guard who has shown no ability to play point. Fact. His scoring title doesn't change it, all it does is blind some idiots to his actual ability at the NBA level.

And BTW, in no way am I insinuating that I'd rather have Diebler on my team as he sucks.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Be different? It's not difficult to be different than either of those guys. If you want to be better than Ammo, focus on getting off the bench. IF he wants to be better than Reddick, all he has to do is work hard and develop his game when it counts(the offseason). Be more than just a three point shooter.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, not difficult at all. Why doesn't everyone just focus on developing skills and getting playing time?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> IF he wants to be better than Reddick, all he has to do is work hard and develop his game when it counts(the offseason). Be more than just a three point shooter.


I'm gonna have to point out that Reddick has turned himself into a decent 2-guard, good enough to be in the rotation for most any contender this year. Jimmer would do very well for himself if five years from now he was legitimate asset on a top-level team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Depends on who drafts him. If he goes to New York, Golden State or Sacramento, I can see him being a solid bench scorer and deep shooter. If he goes to a team where his weaknesses won't get him PT - I can see him in trouble sticking in the league.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He's a lot shorter than JJ.


----------

